
Mini-Internet using LXC - p4bl0
https://github.com/flesueur/mi-lxc
======
ofrzeta
For the record, Stéphane Graber, the original author of LXC has been
simulating the Internet, too: [https://github.com/nsec/the-
internet](https://github.com/nsec/the-internet)

~~~
flesueur
I'm the developer of MI-LXC.

From what I understand, Stéphane Graber's code is tailored to generate a
(very) large number of nodes and study network interactions but does not
provide facilities to (re)generate/individualize the role of the nodes

In MI-LXC, my aim is to achieve a smaller-scale network but with every node
playing a specific role (custom apps, custom config) and in fact, most of the
work is the creation of these templates rather than the lxc part. The current
scenario generates an organization information system, with a DMZ (SMTP, wiki,
DNS, etc.), client machines, auth server, filer, etc.

------
supahfly_remix
This tool seems similar to mininet
([https://mininet.org](https://mininet.org)). If anyone is familar with both,
how do they differ?

Can this tool do layer 3 (routing)?

~~~
gautamdivgi
Here's a fork of mininet that can use docker containers as hosts -
[https://github.com/gmiotto/dockernet](https://github.com/gmiotto/dockernet).
I had done something similar to have mininet hosts as LXC containers.
Unfortunately I had created my version for LXC 1.x I haven't had the time to
upgrade it to LXC 2.0 yet.

~~~
flesueur
I'm the developer of MI-LXC.

From what I understand, Mininet is (as sgraber's) tailored to generate a
(very) large number of nodes and study network interactions at level 2. It
does not provide facilities to (re)generate/individualize the role of the
nodes

Dockernet seems to solve this problem but (1) I did not know of it ;) and (2)
it does not seem maintained. It seems quite complex to fork...

In MI-LXC, my aim is to achieve a smaller-scale network but with every node
playing a specific role (custom apps, custom config) and in fact, most of the
work is the creation of these templates rather than the lxc part. The current
scenario generates an organization information system, with a DMZ (SMTP, wiki,
DNS, etc.), client machines, auth server, filer, etc. It can of course route
at level 3, I use standard linux bridges to connect containers according to
the configured topology

~~~
supahfly_remix
Thank you for the detailed explanation.

